# We agreed to make it work,but i am still wary



## BetrayedChris (Nov 24, 2009)

I found out my H cheated back in Nov. for a year.He brought this woman into our home, he fell in love with her and got her pregnant.She called to tell me so. He admitted it all. I took him back, since we were already in counseling.Frankly, I like my lifestyle.I live in a beautiful home, drive a new car, we have alot of friends and I feel i am too old to start over.But part of me has to wonder if he just agreed to work it out with me because he is so angry at her for telling me of the affair.I wonder if it would still be going on if she hadn't called me?I can't help but wonder if he thinks about her?If he misses her? though he said that he is going to recommitt himself to our family.These thoughts are driving me crazy! Any advice?


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

So, what about the pregnancy? Is he going to be raising a child with her? That would be a big one for me to wrap my head around. 

Beyond that, quit second guessing and trying to take his inventory or you'll just drive yourself crazy. If you both agreed to recommit to the relationship, then put your focus on doing your part.


----------



## BetrayedChris (Nov 24, 2009)

She is no longer pregnant.She didn't go through with it.My emotions are all over the place.We got married only because I was pregnant, we were dating 3 months.We have been married for 2 years and for 1 year he cheated.How do I get past that?Right now our relationship is good.Besides my insecurities.We had a wonderful holiday with all of the family at our house.He bought me great gifts, but I question if they were guilt gifts.Our sex life is better.And he has completley cut her out.Deep in my heart, I know he is only with me because of our child.I am just torn.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Then why put yourself through that because of your lifestyle? I think that you are being just as bad as he is to stay only because you dont want to start over and you like how you are living. To me it sounds like you dont want to be with him either just live your life


----------

